# "Il Covid-19 durerà anni". Ma come si può campare così?



## admin (1 Maggio 2020)

Non so se c'avete fatto caso ma ieri, durante il dibattito in aula, in molti (Giorgia Meloni, Renzi in precedenza, altri di cui non so il nome) hanno parlato di Covid-19 che durerà anni. Anche i media iniziano a diffondere diverse news a riguardo ( http://www.milanworld.net/stadi-por...-cambiera-anche-il-tifo-vt89090-new-post.html ). Ma come si può pensare di vivere, ANNI, in queste condizioni? La cosa pazzesca è che nessuno parla di possibili cure. Si fa "affidamento" solo su un ipotetico vaccino che non si sa se e quando uscirà.

Ma politici (ovvero, chi deve risolvere questa situazione e mandare avanti il paese) parlino di "Situazione che durerà per anni" è di una gravità inaudita.

A meno che non vogliamo mettere su un nazismo (ma quello vero...) ed una Gespapo senza l'ausilio di armi e di bombe.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se c'avete fatto caso ma ieri, durante il dibattito in aula, in molti (Giorgia Meloni, Renzi in precedenza, altri di cui non so il nome) hanno parlato di Covid-19 che durerà anni. Anche i media iniziano a diffondere diverse news a riguardo ( http://www.milanworld.net/stadi-por...-cambiera-anche-il-tifo-vt89090-new-post.html ). Ma come si può pensare di vivere, ANNI, in queste condizioni? La cosa pazzesca è che nessuno parla di possibili cure. Si fa "affidamento" solo su un ipotetico vaccino che non si sa se e quando uscirà.
> 
> Ma politici (ovvero, chi deve risolvere questa situazione e mandare avanti il paese) parlino di "Situazione che durerà per anni" è di una gravità inaudita.
> 
> A meno che non vogliamo mettere su un nazismo (ma quello vero...) ed una Gespapo senza l'ausilio di armi e di bombe.



In attesa di cure e del vaccino direi che ci resta oggi ben poco della vita normale e di certo non si può continuare cosi a lungo.
Se tutto dovesse andare bene nu usciremmo per gradi ( tra un passo avanti e uno indietro) ma alcuni settori saranno terribilmente penalizzati.
Mai come oggi servono idee, capacità, senso di responsabilità e coraggio.
Vabbè la classe politica è stata tutta sbugiardata nelle sue incapacità e nei limiti . Sembrano tutti ridicoli burattini.

Una politica figlia del nostro tempo che ora andrebbe messa tutta da parte.
E' bastato un virus a fare sgambetto a tutto e tutti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Maggio 2020)

Provo a darti una risposta sintetica, usando solo la logica perché questa non è materia mia. Prima considerazione, i politici ne sanno quanto noi, quindi si attengono alle esperienze passate su certi virus che possono certamente durare anni o per sempre ma spesso con mutazioni in tipologie meno aggressive. Quanto al vaccino nelle ultime ore ci sono sviluppi positivi ma è presto per parlare. Renzi e Meloni sono per la ripartenza graduale, quindi pongono l'accento sul fatto che potrebbe durare anni e che quindi non è pensabile stare anni in questa situazione di lockdown. Ma al momento di certo non c'è niente, per quanto ne sappiamo ogni scenario è possibile, dal migliore al peggiore.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se c'avete fatto caso ma ieri, durante il dibattito in aula, in molti (Giorgia Meloni, Renzi in precedenza, altri di cui non so il nome) hanno parlato di Covid-19 che durerà anni. Anche i media iniziano a diffondere diverse news a riguardo ( http://www.milanworld.net/stadi-por...-cambiera-anche-il-tifo-vt89090-new-post.html ). Ma come si può pensare di vivere, ANNI, in queste condizioni? La cosa pazzesca è che nessuno parla di possibili cure. Si fa "affidamento" solo su un ipotetico vaccino che non si sa se e quando uscirà.
> 
> Ma politici (ovvero, chi deve risolvere questa situazione e mandare avanti il paese) parlino di "Situazione che durerà per anni" è di una gravità inaudita.
> 
> A meno che non vogliamo mettere su un nazismo (ma quello vero...) ed una Gespapo senza l'ausilio di armi e di bombe.



E' fisicamente impossibile che questa situazione vada avanti anni. O qualcuno si inventa qualcosa (una cura, un vaccino vero) e si ritorna, mezzi rotti, a una parvenza di pseudonormalità, oppure va a finire male, la volta buona che questo paese si trasforma in qualcosa di simile alla Cambogia anni '70.


----------



## mabadi (1 Maggio 2020)

Alla fine resta la soluzione "Darwin" con tutto quello che ne consegue.


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se c'avete fatto caso ma ieri, durante il dibattito in aula, in molti (Giorgia Meloni, Renzi in precedenza, altri di cui non so il nome) hanno parlato di Covid-19 che durerà anni. Anche i media iniziano a diffondere diverse news a riguardo ( http://www.milanworld.net/stadi-por...-cambiera-anche-il-tifo-vt89090-new-post.html ). Ma come si può pensare di vivere, ANNI, in queste condizioni? La cosa pazzesca è che nessuno parla di possibili cure. Si fa "affidamento" solo su un ipotetico vaccino che non si sa se e quando uscirà.
> 
> Ma politici (ovvero, chi deve risolvere questa situazione e mandare avanti il paese) parlino di "Situazione che durerà per anni" è di una gravità inaudita.
> 
> A meno che non vogliamo mettere su un nazismo (ma quello vero...) ed una Gespapo senza l'ausilio di armi e di bombe.


A qualcuno fa comodo una situazione del genere, decrescita (in)felice, popolo ridotto a un branco di soldatini che fa solo quello che gli viene ordinato, che non si aggrega, che non comunica, che non condivide, e quindi non si fa più domande, non accresce la sua curiosità, non evolve, non impara, ma esegue solamente. 
La tecnologia ormai ha raggiunto un livello altissimo che il mondo può andare avanti grazie a delle macchine che una volta programmate avranno bisogno sola di una piccola manutenzione, e per questo bastano poche persone. Siamo ad un punto di non ritorno in cui sognare e ambire un mondo migliore diventa controproducente.
Lo so, sembra un episodio di Black Mirror, ma quel futuro non era molto lontano dalla realtà.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' fisicamente impossibile che questa situazione vada avanti anni. O qualcuno si inventa qualcosa (una cura, un vaccino vero) e si ritorna, mezzi rotti, a una parvenza di pseudonormalità, oppure va a finire male, la volta buona che questo paese si trasforma in qualcosa di simile alla Cambogia anni '70.


Magari fosse impossibile solo qualora durasse anni... E' impossibile già l'orizzonte temporale minimo che realisticamente diventerà realtà. Perché, parliamoci chiaro, qui dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica di idee che la nostra vita non tornerà com'era fino al 21 febbraio 2020 almeno fino a fine anno/inizio prossimo. Anche se l'estate dovesse filare liscia, da settembre dovremo comunque continuare con un vita quotidiana totalmente stravolta. Penso, ad esempio, alla spesa, ai mezzi pubblici, alla colazione al bar, alla pausa pranzo fuori casa, alla cenetta fuori la sera, alla pizzata con gli amici, alle scuole e alle università, alle visite mediche, all'attività negli ospedali ecc.
Sarà un incubo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se c'avete fatto caso ma ieri, durante il dibattito in aula, in molti (Giorgia Meloni, Renzi in precedenza, altri di cui non so il nome) hanno parlato di Covid-19 che durerà anni. Anche i media iniziano a diffondere diverse news a riguardo ( http://www.milanworld.net/stadi-por...-cambiera-anche-il-tifo-vt89090-new-post.html ). Ma come si può pensare di vivere, ANNI, in queste condizioni? La cosa pazzesca è che nessuno parla di possibili cure. Si fa "affidamento" solo su un ipotetico vaccino che non si sa se e quando uscirà.
> 
> Ma politici (ovvero, chi deve risolvere questa situazione e mandare avanti il paese) parlino di "Situazione che durerà per anni" è di una gravità inaudita.
> 
> A meno che non vogliamo mettere su un nazismo (ma quello vero...) ed una Gespapo senza l'ausilio di armi e di bombe.



Anni di decreti Conte (incostituzionali), libertà fondamentali sospese, elezioni perennemente rinviate a data da destinarsi, persone trattate come animali da soma senza alcun diritto se non quello di andare a lavorare... 

Il paradiso del peggior capitalista praticamente... Nasci, lavora/consuma, trapassa...

Piuttosto la gente rischierà il contagio... Alla fine la mortalità è bassa e se i guariti sviluppano gli anticorpi il mondo riprenderà a vivere come prima (magari con il 10% della popolazione globale in meno)...


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2020)

Sono tutti degli incapaci. Una classe politica trentennale vergognosa. Pensate che ieri una persona che conosco mi ha detto che Conte ha fatto un grande lavoro, ha fatto stare la gente chiusa a casa senza la necessità di mettere l'esercito in strada.... Ah questo sarà felice di ricevere i 600 euro, forse a Natale


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Maggio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono tutti degli incapaci. Una classe politica trentennale vergognosa. Pensate che ieri una persona che conosco mi ha detto che Conte ha fatto un grande lavoro, ha fatto stare la gente chiusa a casa senza la necessità di mettere l'esercito in strada.... Ah questo sarà felice di ricevere i 600 euro, forse a Natale



A me sono arrivati i 600€.  Comunque concordo.


----------



## Marilson (1 Maggio 2020)

e' un'affermazione sinceramente fatico a capire. Come si puo' avere una visione cosi ottimistica? Il Sars-CoV-2 ha fatto il salto di specie e gia' da ora si puo' tranquillamente considerare endemico alla specie umana. Il virus rimarra' fino a quando ci saranno homo sapiens sapiens in circolazione. Per sempre, non anni. Come tutti gli altri virus, morbillo, rosolia, varicella ecc. Ovviamente, sara' addomesticato facilmente da medicinali specifici e vaccino.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> A qualcuno fa comodo una situazione del genere, decrescita (in)felice, popolo ridotto a un branco di soldatini che fa solo quello che gli viene ordinato, che non si aggrega, che non comunica, che non condivide, e quindi non si fa più domande, non accresce la sua curiosità, non evolve, non impara, ma esegue solamente.
> La tecnologia ormai ha raggiunto un livello altissimo che il mondo può andare avanti grazie a delle macchine che una volta programmate avranno bisogno sola di una piccola manutenzione, e per questo bastano poche persone. Siamo ad un punto di non ritorno in cui sognare e ambire un mondo migliore diventa controproducente.
> Lo so, sembra un episodio di Black Mirror, ma quel futuro non era molto lontano dalla realtà.



Cosa bisognerebbe fare? Loro non sanno un ca22o. Perciò il lockdown per quanto sbagliato,è l'unica cosa che può aiutare. Concordo sul fatto che bisogna riaprire gradualmente un po tutto,ma bisogna contenere il più possibile questa epidemia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2020)

.


----------



## Marilson (1 Maggio 2020)

.


----------



## wildfrank (1 Maggio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono tutti degli incapaci. Una classe politica trentennale vergognosa. Pensate che ieri una persona che conosco mi ha detto che Conte ha fatto un grande lavoro, ha fatto stare la gente chiusa a casa senza la necessità di mettere l'esercito in strada.... Ah questo sarà felice di ricevere i 600 euro, forse a Natale



Toby, scusa l'OT, hai aperto i tuoi messaggi?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2020)

.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (1 Maggio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' un'affermazione sinceramente fatico a capire. Come si puo' avere una visione cosi ottimistica? Il Sars-CoV-2 ha fatto il salto di specie e gia' da ora si puo' tranquillamente considerare endemico alla specie umana. Il virus rimarra' fino a quando ci saranno homo sapiens sapiens in circolazione. Per sempre, non anni. Come tutti gli altri virus, morbillo, rosolia, varicella ecc. Ovviamente, sara' addomesticato facilmente da medicinali specifici e vaccino.



Quindi diciamo che sarà un po' come la mononucleosi. Il virus non sparirà ma avremo dei farmaci che ci riporteranno alla "normalità"? Tempi e modi non sono ovviamente ancora prevedibili..


----------



## Marilson (1 Maggio 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Quindi diciamo che sarà un po' come la mononucleosi. Il virus non sparirà ma avremo dei farmaci che ci riporteranno alla "normalità"? Tempi e modi non sono ovviamente ancora prevedibili..



si certo, andra' a finire esattamente cosi.


----------



## Heaven (1 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> A qualcuno fa comodo una situazione del genere, decrescita (in)felice, popolo ridotto a un branco di soldatini che fa solo quello che gli viene ordinato, che non si aggrega, che non comunica, che non condivide, e quindi non si fa più domande, non accresce la sua curiosità, non evolve, non impara, ma esegue solamente.
> La tecnologia ormai ha raggiunto un livello altissimo che il mondo può andare avanti grazie a delle macchine che una volta programmate avranno bisogno sola di una piccola manutenzione, e per questo bastano poche persone. Siamo ad un punto di non ritorno in cui sognare e ambire un mondo migliore diventa controproducente.
> Lo so, sembra un episodio di Black Mirror, ma quel futuro non era molto lontano dalla realtà.



A chi fa comodo?


----------

